# ER infusion: 2 IV sites (no chemo) question



## nichole.bassett@sanfordhealth.org (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello~~
Can anyone help provide some guidance as to how to properly code 2 seperate IV sites that are infusing meds in the ER? There is no chemo involved; which is all that seems to come up when trying to research multiple IV sites? Your assistance is very much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 24, 2012)

You just bill two initial codes with a 59 on the second one and then your subsequent codes and use the 59 modifier when necessary, if you can post your fluids and times and the two sites involoved it will be easier to assist.


----------



## BABS37 (Jan 24, 2012)

Are the IV sites in separate arms or are they on the same? If they truly are two separate sites, then code one initial service along with an second initial service and the modifier 59 and all of the second service sites. So 96374 and 96375 and the second 96374-59 and 96375-59- these are only examples as I'm not sure what your documentation supports. I used to have a really great website that went through this and if I can find it, I'll post a link


----------



## nichole.bassett@sanfordhealth.org (Jan 24, 2012)

They are seperate arms


----------

